# A couple Flounder and a sheepshead 9-24-11



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*A couple Flounder 9-24-11*


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm still trying to look in the cooler for the sheepie lol nice flatties though


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

*He is in there*

Just legal though,nothing to fall out of you chair over.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes sir nice fish :thumbsup:


----------

